# Politically Correct? Asian Decorating?



## Bootz (Jun 28, 2010)

Is that politically correct ? I dunno but the lady ... the boss.. Loves the Asian decorating and styling theme... anyone have any suggestions on this one ? I am kind of at a loss of how to go forward with this one... :huh:

Alright seeing how things are actually being laid out in the condo... its more of a Modern Asian type of desgin.. she is most deffinatly not going for any kind of Ming dynasty or anything like that.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what you are asking...

I can advise you to look at some design blogs. Apartment Therapy is one of my favorites.


----------



## Bootz (Jun 28, 2010)

Well she has the bamboo flooring in .. the wooden planks ... and like a bamboo forest shower Curtain :huh: the low bed frame with the rice paper lamps on each side... how should I proceed in the office of keeping with the asian theme?


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Do you just want asian inspired products or are you (she) trying to stay with a theme (japanese, 12th century chinese, Taoist, Budist, modern, antique etc)? A desk from a modern Tokyo studio will look and function differently than a desk from the Ming Dynasty. 

I would hit up my local library and do some research on the whole thing and narrow it down to get some idea what you want. Search through periodicals like Architectural Record or Dwell and look at some Interior Design books that focus on Asian themes.


----------



## Bootz (Jun 28, 2010)

cellophane said:


> Do you just want asian inspired products or are you (she) trying to stay with a theme (japanese, 12th century chinese, Taoist, Budist, modern, antique etc)? A desk from a modern Tokyo studio will look and function differently than a desk from the Ming Dynasty.
> 
> I would hit up my local library and do some research on the whole thing and narrow it down to get some idea what you want. Search through periodicals like Architectural Record or Dwell and look at some Interior Design books that focus on Asian themes.


Yea I updated the Original Post. She is most definitely for the more modern Asian theme. She does have a large screen though that is not Japanese but Chinese with some kind of theme of cranes on theme... but that is the extent of the ancient Chinese theme she said she wants to get into...:huh:


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

The modern Asian (Japanese) design I've seen lately has been super sleek and very refined. Or it has been completely... weird.

I'd start here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...anese+furniture&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/la/...m_campaign=Feed:+apartmenttherapy/main+(Main)

found this a few minutes ago. saying you want "asian" design is a bit limiting IMO


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

i have no idea how anyone could have an issue with this on the PC scale. different parts of the world decorate differently. dutch windmills, asian pagodas, english and itialian stone work. taking parts of a cultural theme is quite normal


----------



## Bootz (Jun 28, 2010)

racebum said:


> i have no idea how anyone could have an issue with this on the PC scale. different parts of the world decorate differently. dutch windmills, asian pagodas, english and itialian stone work. taking parts of a cultural theme is quite normal


LoL I was wondering if I was using the right terminology or what ever :laughing: I did not want to offend anyone at all. But Yea we are trying to get the whole Asian theme going and it seems a lot of the theme goes hand in hand with Simplistic design sorta thing or the Minimalist ... now I for one do not want to be sitting in a forest of bamboo but the stuff that I have seen is actually really slick looking.


----------

